# You won't believe what l caught



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I looked at the pics this morning and pinched my self, was that for real

Kingscliff hasn't been performing lately so Steven and Trevor decided to explore further south.
We hit the water at daybreak the weather was perfect about 1 M of swell and a slight breeze from the NW at 4 knots, we trolled Halco lures for while looking for a suitable spot to anchor up.

We found a rubbly bottom about 1.5 K's out in 18M of water with a few bait schools showing on the sounder.

Steven dropped anchor and l decided to give SP a go l have been hearing some good report from a mate down south drifting them down in the current and catching snapper.

l'am using 20lb Fireline and 20lb mono leader on my TSS4 reel and decided to give the Gulp water melon jerk shads a go on a 7gr jig head.

l let out about 25m of line and drifted back over the bait school,the next thing l hear that reel go off,Trevor yells out your on,l grabbed the rod and started to work the fish up to the surface it had the tell tale head shaking of a snapper,you beauty my first snapper it all seemed to easy about half way up he must have relised he was hooked then the battle began in some big runs for the bottom.
Five min later he was still going hard and we couldn't work out what it was,ten min later l could see it under the yak but didn't realise how big he was until l had him beside the yak


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

A very impressive fish Stu, congratulations.

Seeing the colour for the first time would have been exciting, I imagine getting into the Yak was just plain nerve racking.

Well done!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

What a ripper. Well done indeed.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Well Done Stu, Very Nice,

Looks like it was a great moring. Weather and Fishing.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

What a beautiful fish! Well done.
I go to bed at night and dream of catching fish like that>


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Very,Very nerve racking John
l slipped the gaf into his gill and lifted him up and grabbed him by the tail.
l was glad to see him in a bag below deck, l have lost a 10kg Jew over the side trying to get him in a bag


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdVod6YAAB1XgAASYIcBIByAP+/foDAArVhqNNKehp5UyZPRqG1PKeoRTTCMBNGhkyYIGp5SaNJvUj0R6jE0MyjQIG4VltSMiqhtryBKd6OfE7lG2ZqeWGKfeV1uXDJSQ8eUEXZSIVKPmukHCCkgVdaw/U5rxrfZOAqNZ+uh4m1Nn+YPIDElcme43YmWi2UWhRRpgI6sN479uBEP3wpkIjAsjVBDF2JIiXieYfYQGPaLLODG8yHAIpwkGmf4u5IpwoSGq0O9MA==


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Well Done Stu!

Cu on the water next week!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice fish m8, I hope to see something like that grace the deck of my scupper one day. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tremendous fish Stu, reckon you'll have lots of company soon with catches like that one


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

> you beauty my first snapper


A 7kg red to pop your cherry. That's spectacular Stu. Congratulations.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok that does it, Im going to get "photoshop" and morph my picture holding that monster, and then brag to my mate with the stink boat.....'cept my honesty precludes such a scumbunculous action.....Envy envy.... (slaps self around a bit)...

Ok, now Im over it, congratulations, more to come! :lol:

(don't look up scumbunculous in the dictionary... I think I made it up)

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVfr3J8AACbfgCASUPWACgIgkAo+7/6gMADUwNVP1T2Un6m1T1D0DJHqAzSBFMT0j9UyAAADTQDRPSFNM0mJskAAPSSKIqwZPSbG5varbkfON3EIQvhETAZd7geSuDUkuNdJzI6cpRXjkxA7Ie2sIZvUHJAzbw4/BjKXCSh1PtudbupA02tBtDFxCp1TYkjNe5Do0CHp9HqQ3IIgwVa+254jrKr5XViVE1SeJi8o4FFtGct2+BdooWAsBSjWDLlel/arsFwfdTG0wDyJuK7HKI5OEBoYIGq1GEA4jIkS1E2jHNGp/F3JFOFCQV+vcnw=


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Red,

Now I have to organize some lies, and put that photo on my locker at work, and try and keep a straight face for a couple of days. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Geez that was really quick too. Do you think it will anger the fishing gods?

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

nice whale


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome fish Stu :lol:


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Magnificent fish Stu, congratulations! Looked like a perfect late winter Queensland morning too.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Bloody fantastic Stu!
Well done mate








I don't think I'd know what to do with it once I got it to the yak :shock:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

WELL DONE STU GREAT KNOBBY. Cheers brad


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSyg+NcAACLfgAASUKWACoSgEIo/7/7wMADGoNU2k9BT0jTZTR6m1PUZBtNIYAZNNBkMENMRowNNFMUeRlAZNDCA0CADekMDMoz+FY7Wfo8tK65Oz35BrLmOu9o2FHUbwnjhPjRhgm/ZxWUkSGbVSO/crYGkHbuO6ZQqpaDR184k0TNgh8K6Y6SxGww3Uk+bJMCgzVjOJCXkO4R6ZK4Zx2WtrqqQ8X8o0wWpWjysMLsQCKpNZB6oocmAcPAiXacu/2gc6IVXpeza1um/bXCq6QZg9EK1MMnJ+Yg8pKhG81sFj/F3JFOFCQLKD41w


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

great stuff Stu. That has to qualify you for legend status!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Geez, I wish I new how to photoshop ( or gimp) like that... I reckon it's the only way I'll ever get a pic of me, on my kayak, holding a snapper like that. :roll:

Amazing stuff, well done Stu. I too have dreams of catching fish like that.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

It just goes to show dreams do come true.
l can't believe my luck in catching a awesome snapper like this, Trevor and Couta where gobsmacked.
Nick it was a stunning NSW morning don't you just love them, how's the fishing going over your neck of the woods
Snapper fillets on the BBQ just Magnificent


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Of course Stu, I forgot you were actually over the border! There is nothing quite like a beautiful morning offshore - and then to come home with such a great catch. It really gets those hunter, gatherer juices flowing! I bet the family were impressed when you came home with that little beauty. Our container (with the Espri inside it) is sitting on the dock side at le Havre. Hopefully customs are back from holiday, and I will be on the water again soon.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Geez ya get the big stuff Stu...that's a whopping snapper. How'd his fight compare to some of the other big fella's you've hooked into :?:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Well done Stu top notch mate

Hey Red, do me do me

 fishing Russ


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Great stuff Stu, 
Thats an waesome fish.
Cheers
col.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Great fish Stu!!! :shock: I'll be it tasted great 

What size plastic and jig head did you land him on??? I'd be interested to also know how well he fought compared to other species you have caught?

Milt,


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

awesome stuff stu. HALL OF FAME?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Awsome fish.

I suspect your companions for the day will be experimenting with plastics in the very near future.

Rob.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow! That's what I'm afterÃ¢â‚¬Â¦

Well done. I must try harder on the SPs


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

stu your a ripper.i bet it looks and feels good.well done mate.guess what....i have already bought those sp jerk shad for next week!!!!(ha at the same spot)
cheers


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Good catch Spottymac. Lucky you weren't over rough reef or he would have had you off after 2 or 3 seconds!

Troy


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Got a call from Stu about 12.30pm on Saturday, went something like this:

Stu: gday mate how ya goin? been fishin lately?

Gerard: gday mate, goin OK, just doin the family thing driving the kids to soccer.

Stu: yeh been workin flat out, weathers been shitty. Heard you had no luck down at Kingscliff with Steven last week.

Gerard: yeh, it was just good to be back on the water again.

Stu: yeh, I managed to get out with Steven and Trevor today down at Pottsville for a coula hours.

Gerard: good one, how'd ya go?

Stu: didnt I tell ya? I managed to get a 800mm, 7kg Snapper!

Gerard: :shock: You F#@&*n Pr&%$!

Stu: :lol: :lol: :lol: , yeh thought you might say that, pretty stoked too. Did I tell ya I got him on a rubber tail? :lol: :lol: .

Gerard: :shock: (similar response).

In all seriousness Stu, congats on a fine result. Hopefully I can come down with you guys this weekend, wont know until Friday. Only 3 weeks of soccer left  . Then Dad's sport season starts :wink: .


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Baai mooi Stu 
Congratulations mate,thats an awesome catch
I sent you a pm recently but dont know if you recieved it,
Brought two "tunnys' in myself about 4 months ago and would also like to find out ,How ,Where and so you placed your fish finder on your ski?

Great fish and im sure you had a good chow
Cheers
Safa


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Shoey, you and the boys crack me up.

Safa l didn't get your PM but have sent you one


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

or like this - although I did catch this one last weekend -alias it was from a boat.


----------

